# Northern Indiana Sub Available For 2012/13 season .



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Would like to be a sub this year. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mega cab (Aug 21, 2012)

I would like to talk with you have work near you south bend westside. Ca;; me John 574-233-4405


----------



## Nationalplowing (Sep 17, 2012)

We are currently hiring subs for the 2012-2013 season. If you are interested please go to our site at http://nationalplowing.com/become-a-subcontractor

By the way are you a Bob Weir fan


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Nationalplowing;1490839 said:


> We are currently hiring subs for the 2012-2013 season. If you are interested please go to our site at http://nationalplowing.com/become-a-subcontractor
> 
> By the way are you a Bob Weir fan


Whos Bob Weir ? LOL I see Bobby play 6-7 times a year.


----------



## BOSS V PLOW (Sep 29, 2009)

i am very interested in picking up more account...over 20 yrs of snow plow business....574-532-0180


----------

